# Newbie looking at Morrow



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

that had better be an absolutely bitchin deal


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> that had better be an absolutely bitchin deal


Well, the Morrow board is on sale for $79.99 CDN ... and the Burton bindings are $199 -30% ... so it seems pretty sweet.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

For a beginner setup, you can work with it. You're going to want a board that isn't a flattened and waxed turd eventually. I know nothing about Converse boots.

If you don't care about quality, but really don't want to spend a lot of money, you can find MUCH cheaper bindings.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

$199 is a lot of money for Burton Stilettos. Stilettos were my first bindings and I hated them. I now have Ride Vxns and they are far better. In fact, there are lots of better bindings out there for comparable prices. Can you order from Sierrasnowboards.com in Canada? If so, there are tons of last years' bindings on sale for 50-70% off.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well since nobody asked and its important, what do you weigh?

For 140 for a beginner you need to realistically be at or less than 100 lbs...


----------

